# Segmented Math - Segmented Bowl Software



## Medic873 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello,

I am the owner and developer of SegmentedMath.Com

And we are going be giving away a free license to our professional software within the next week to one lucky lumber jocks member that comments on this post.

This software is a great way to prevent from wasting wood on a segmented bowl and will help you make intricate designs that look beautiful.

Thank you and if you would like to receive a free copy please just comment on this post.


----------



## MacSmacky (Dec 9, 2009)

Please, count me in! I'm just getting into segmented turning and from what I saw looking at the demo portion of your site, this looks like it would be a big help.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

It is very generous of you to give out free, useful software for woodworkers is hard too find.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I would appreciate a copy. Demo looks as if it would work nicely.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Passion4Wood (Jul 10, 2008)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Sure, would like to give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello medic873,

Fine gesture. I never have made a segmented vase and maybe I will give it a try.


----------



## flskipper (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, I would like to be counted in as well---Skip


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll bite, count me in.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I am interested in trying segmented turning. count me in.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

This would be fantastic, I just rearranged the shop so I could, maybe, fit a saw in to cut segments and staves. Having this would be the Cherry on top!

Thank you so much.


----------



## mattnewby (Nov 11, 2011)

Count me in, too, please. Thank you!


----------



## TurningHeads (Apr 2, 2011)

We have a segmented turner in our turning club and I would love to get into this realm of turning. Please consider me for your gracious giveaway!


----------



## Medic873 (Jan 8, 2013)

What I will do is finish up the professional software. Some minor touches still needed here and there and on Saturday afternoon ill pick a random number and witch ever comment that number falls on will be the winner of the free copy.

The only stipulation is that they most post a review of it within the near future. Also thank you and also it will be on sale for $4.99 for a lifetime license until the end of december after that the price will be moving up.

*Ipad Compatible*


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I'm just getting into doing segmented work, and am interested in what you software can do for me.

-Gerry


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have just started into segmented turning. Sure would be nice to be able to accurately cut all them itti-bitty pieces. Count me in!


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd love to give it a shot


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm on board please add me to the list.


----------



## mesquite22 (Feb 3, 2011)

i will try it as well, thanks


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds like a cool item. I've been cutting up blocks for my first segmented turning though I'm not sure I have the skills.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

This might rise a bit on the to-do list. I'd like a try with it.

Steve.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I would like to try it for some non bowl uses. Send it my way


----------



## Cydni (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been doing segmented turning for about 3 years. I would like a copy of the software. 
Thank you.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I would like a copy!
What are the PC requirements?


----------



## Medic873 (Jan 8, 2013)

There are no pc requirements since it runs inside of your web browser it can run on most any computer or mobile device.


----------



## cliff56 (Jun 9, 2012)

yes i woulld like to be included have done some segmented always looking for new and better methods.

thanks, cliff


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds cool, but

And we are going be giving away a free license to our professional software within the next week to any lumber jocks member that comments on this post.

Saturday afternoon ill pick a random number and witch ever comment that number falls on will be the winner of the free copy.

Do I misunderstand, to me the first post says any member who comments, ie if 100 people comment 100 people get the free software. The second post says you pick a winner for the free copy (one winner, one copy of software available).

If that is not the case, then never mind!


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*copcarcollector* was trying to fish a response with my post, but no dice.

Lot's of misspelled words on the home page. Dead links, and other. No comments or pm from OP. Buyer beware. *OR PROVE ME WRONG>* op


----------



## Medic873 (Jan 8, 2013)

What I have made a couple post out here today…..
I have been working on the site non stop and trying to make this as good as possible before doing a final launch witch I hope to have done this saturday.

I even replied to OldNovice post only 27 minutes ago


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I would love to see this software…


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

disregard. but would still like clarification on how many free copies are going to be given.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Good luck to you. Maybe enhancing your profile, location, and other would help?? You have ad's on the site, and are already taking membership to an incomplete project, for 4.99 a pop. I apologize for being a skeptic, but will be happy if you prove me wrong.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I have also already found SEVERAL segmented bowl calculators on the web for free>


----------



## Medic873 (Jan 8, 2013)

You can't currently purchase it.

If you go to the checkout page it will show fields but will not allow the user to complete the checkout process yet due to it not being finished. But thank you.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*copcarcollector* sorry to put you in with my posts. your quotes point out there is mixed messages in op's approach. Offering FREE software that is already available free. Sorry I am being a skeptic about this thread.
see here

There are several examples and more out there.

OP. sorry if this is your honest beta testing and recruiting, but if it is not.. I am not a phish fan


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I back out OP. I hope you the best success. Version's of this spreadsheet have been around for awhile. If you are *HTRN* then I give all votes and* wish the best of success*.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

copcar the original post says " one lucky lumber jocks member that comments on this post." I don't think that's confusing at all. the second just clarifies how the choice is going to be made.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Joey, would you give the guy a break? The examples you posted are either for a paid program or a dead link, so it seems there are not so many "free" calculators as you imply (although there are some free web based calculators if you google them).

I don't know what else ProSoft makes, but it seems this is a legitimate post, maybe you should have checked his site out first before you hassle him.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I would give it a shot.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

@REO, I believe the original post was edited to remove ambiguity, but it did in fact state that people that commented in this post would receive a free copy of the software. It was later in the comments that the OP then said only one person would receive it (I remember being confused about it myself and going back and reading the original post again).

Whatever though. Free is free and it didn't really "cost" any of us anything other than the time to post a message. Be it 1 free copy or 100 free copies that are given away, it's more than the OP had to do. If I win, fantastic, if not, as other people said, there are other resources available.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

Please throw my name into the hat as well. Nothing quite as frustrating as trying to figure the angles and then find out you were off, by a 1/2 degree or something.


----------



## chadirvin (Oct 25, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

linka no math sheets linkc forandroidphone

*JorgeC* and all: I apologize. Here are some legitimate free links. I did check out OP's site. I found misspellings, dead-links, ads, and what appeared to be someone taking membership dues for what is software that is still under production, and difficult to track product names. (pro soft, and equity home software). I also may have picked up a Trojan on the site. This greatly effected my attitude in the following posts.

*Medic873* : I apologize. I can not confirm the Trojan was your fault, your ads, or just a coincidence. I believe now this could be a legitimate software development. To be fair the confusion stems from this line "Thank you and if you would like to receive a free copy please just comment on this post." It is unclear still how many copies, of what software is being given away, and also the value of the software, Or the motivation. It is unclear if this is for beta testing, marketing, or other purposes, and how the software will be distributed or initial contacts made. With all of that uncertainty in the original statement, and the realities of modern web based scams, or even just information collecting. I got quite suspicious of and defensive against this post. *IMO* you should make very clear statements about what and why this is being given away. Also don't get too eager. I would make sure the site is up to snuff (I.E. you misspelled the name of a browser, and there may be an embedded Trojan in the ad links). All of these points rob from the legitimacy of your effort and can be misinterpreted in ways you may not anticipate. Like I may have. And I* apologize* publicly for being rash.


----------



## Medic873 (Jan 8, 2013)

I will clarify on everything else in just a moment I am currently in a class. (Currently going to college for computer programming) As for the ad's they are from google Adsense so I'm pretty sure google has no motive to be spreading viruses. Sorry about any confusion and ill clear up all your other questions as soon as I get home.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

REO - It says "ONE" now, if you read my reply I copied and pasted the original post where it said "ANY", which to me meant if 100 people post a reply, 100 people get free software.

And we are going be giving away a free license to our professional software within the next week to any lumber jocks member that comments on this post.

At any rate I hope whomever gets the free copy enjoys and does a nice review here on LJ


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

If it's free, I'm in !


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry for stepping in. by the time I read it my first time it had been changed and has been pretty clear to those who chimed in since that time. I am not a segmented turner and refrained from posting till I came back a second time and observed that the horse was still getting beaten.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I too am interested as I have never tried the segmented turning before. Alistair


----------



## Medic873 (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay to clarify on several things this is a raffle. By commenting on this post you are being entered with everyone else by the end of the week I will be pulling a one of the names out of the hat and that person will receive a free copy of this software.

The purpose of this was to generate a bit of buzz and maybe help build some trust. Another words give away one free copy and have that user write a review on it.

That is why I have been trying to do this at a slow pace thus the few misspelled words.

Thank you and I'm sorry about any confusion I have been programming for quite some time but just recently entered the world of web based applications.


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity. I gladly put my name in.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification. If the original had been written similar to that, there would be no confusion, or the other things that got posted….(mot only by me..but mostly) Hope you learn from this as well.

IE: Hello,

I am the owner and developer of SegmentedMath.Com

And we are going be giving away a free license to our professional software, worth ($Blah) within the next week to one lucky lumber jocks member. To enter just comment on this post. The winner will be selected on (date) and will be asked/required(?) to write a review after receiving the software. All others who post will receive a coupon code for (%X) off the software.(just a suggestion)

In the meantime play around with the demo version and check out the website at (link)
This will be the best, and easiest to use segmented turning software out there.

thanks for participating, and I am eager to read your comments and feed back.

I don't know if this skirts the "no advertising" policy on this site. But I wouldn't object. IMO and experience, as a business owner, it is much better to keep it simple, and honest. We are today, a very informed and savvy consumer, so being clear about your objectives and motivations will build the trust you desire.

Once again.. my apologies for all for being a little brash about this offer..


----------



## noblevfd (Dec 7, 2008)

my son in law just started turning and is going to get into segmented turning would love to give him the software as a gift. Thanks for the chance on this very nice of you


----------



## brad (Sep 17, 2007)

Would love to try your new software.


----------



## Medic873 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am stocked to get this big of a response from this community and hope that I can produce a quality product.


----------



## Medic873 (Jan 8, 2013)

Also you may have seen something much like our software here we are hoping to make something much like this but in a much larger and more precious method.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Let's have a whack at it ;-)


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

*Medic873*, in finding out that you are offering but one software license using a raffle, I would request that you pull my name out of your hat. Prior too the raffle, that is….. I am sure it will be a nice software package, but perhaps nothing which I can not do with the current 3D CAD drawing programs I have. 
No matter if you give one or several free copies, I would rather that they go to someone who needs them and will put the program to good use. Considering the wording of your initial post, since changed, the fact that the post count is growing rather rapidly, and the fact that it may be nice to receive feedback from more than one individual, Perhaps you might reconsider and pull more recipients (say 10%?).


----------



## dale24244 (Jan 10, 2013)

i would like to give it a try


----------



## Medic873 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Casual1carpenter I was already thinking that I may be giving away more then one copy since I have seen such an amazing response.

Will see how many people are in the drawing come time for the drawing.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Medic!

That sounds like a nice lil program…

Being an OLD computer systems man as well as being interested in Woodworking, I would be interested in a copy.

Thank you very much… I hope you are OK.

God Bless…


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Add me to the list. Segmented turning is next on my "to do when I have more time" list.


----------



## iSteve (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm in inf it's not too late!


----------

